# Disney Buy's Lucasfilm



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This just in Disney has bought Lucasfilm Story here
Talk of a Starwars movie in the works already.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This has huge potential.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

If done correctly, this is a good move on Disney part and think of the potential cash cow with all the marketing tie in with fast food places, etc. A really good move. They have the technological skills and the money as well as the marketing power to move Lucas movies ahead. 

As for George, it is a good move as well. More billions to ensure his heirs do not have to worry about money issues for generations to come and this allows him to "retire" in his golden years and really enjoy life to the fullest!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope I'm not the only one who thinks that this could have an awesome outcome. 4, 5, and 6 are definitely my favorites as originals without Lucas' horrible changes made, though I did appreciate episodes 1, 2, and 3 with 3 being my favorite of those three.

Disney has really brached out and has made some amazing productions (Iron Man, Avengers franchise anyone?) that are well made and a lot of fun. I am personally really excited to see the outcome.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am also looking forward to seeing what Disney can do with the franchise. Given the vast amount of resources Disney has, I really believe they can do something special.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes.. Disney did get huge gains when they bought Pixar in 2006 and for Marvel three years later and with the potential of future star wars movies, the revenue will be very strong.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So 2 billion in cash and 40 million shares of Disney stock? That is just unfathomable mounds of cash. I to agree that with Disney in charge the franchise could really take off. I can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am also very excited about this, the Star Wars universe has massive potential and with the right director we could have movies that actually live up to the original three. 

and as far as what he is doing with the money, he already said he is donating it to education, yes all 4 billion dollars of it. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/02/george-lucas-donate-4-billion_n_2067145.html


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

typ44q said:


> and as far as what he is doing with the money, he already said he is donating it to education, yes all 4 billion dollars of it. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/02/george-lucas-donate-4-billion_n_2067145.html


That is very good of him. With all the money he has, an extra 4 billion will not really buy him much more... Good for him to give to help his fellow man. .


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I can only hope that Disney will not rush out a half-baked script for the 7th installment of Star Wars to cash in on the deal and recoup some of the cost of the purchase. We won't have too long to find out though, I think they are shooting for a 2015 release.

The silver lining I think will be the increased usage of Skywalker Sound which has had a stellar history of mixing epic soundtracks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Plus they own Pixar and the space animation will be top notch


----------

